# SUV 17...the 25 cent tour....pic intense



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I finally got a chance to get some really good shots of the new SUV 17. Before I get into the pics, let me say that this hull is amazing. Everything that Mel advertises (planes at 11 mph, dry, no tabs required) is 100% accurate. I was a little skeptical about the no tabs thing. But the skiff doesn't really need them. In a quartering wind, if you are running, just take one step to either side to stay completely dry. I poled this skiff in 5" today with no issues. There is no hull slap and is a dream to pole. The layout, the storage, the fit and finish....I can't say enough good things about the skiff. If you are in the Tampa Bay/Gulf Coast area and need a demo ride, just give me a call. I am in Riverview and am close to Cockroach Bay and Simmons Park. So on to the pics.....



















The Honda 30 HP pushes the skiff nicely and the WANG anchor stops it on a dime. I am thinking of selling the Honda to upgrade to a 40 HP. 70-80 hrs...all freshwater except the 1 or 2 I have run it in slatwater.









Definitely need to pick up a tiller extension if you are running tiller on this skiff. Thanks to Joe at Carbon Marine for mine!









Very spacious storage fore and aft.

















Fly rods, spinning rods, and a 10' WANG anchor stick can sit in the gunwales and go all the way back to the transom without bending a bit.

















A must for every poling skiff....









A huge front deck....









The Carbon Marine Line Lair. A great tool for any fly fisher, especially on a windy day.









Some poling shots....

























More shots of the skiff....

















Running.....


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice, Liking the flats blue/sabalos combo too, have one myse;f


----------



## pgmelton (Apr 19, 2011)

Great boat!! Does it have a live well and if so where??


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

How do you like the flats blue rods, been thinking of getting one


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Great post, great pics...I hope I can get one someday.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice!! Done with classes Tuesday. Let's fish!!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

great pics

Sweet ride


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Great boat!! Does it have a live well and if so where??


No livewell. I mostly fly fish. Sometimes I will sight cast live shrimp and a 5 gallon bucket works just fine.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> How do you like the flats blue rods, been thinking of getting one


Greatest rod and reel combo I have ever owned and i used to be on the GLoomis guide program. I will be getting a second very soon.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Nice skiff!

Why go to a 40hp? What is your top speed?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Nice skiff!
> 
> Why go to a 40hp? What is your top speed?


Haven't put it on the GPS yet. I would guess with my wife and two kids....upper 20's. I think 28-32 mph is a possibility with a light load. I like to go fast which is why I am thinking of upgrading to a 40 HP.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

congrats looks great  Good to see another ankona in the Tampa bay waters


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

> > Nice skiff!
> >
> > Why go to a 40hp? What is your top speed?
> 
> ...



How fast is fast?

It seems to me that a 25 hp 2 stroke will run close to a 40 hp 4 stroke(double the weight).

Looks like the Honda you are running is around 140lbs.

We need some data collection on HP, speed, props, solo, 2 people etc..........


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats not the case at all. At the end of the day 25hp is 25hp. And 40 is 40. Another hundred pounds isnt equivelent to a 20hp loss. Especially given the amount of torque compared from a 25 -40


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

> Thats not the case at all. At the end of the day 25hp is 25hp. And 40 is 40. Another hundred pounds isnt equivelent to a 20hp loss. Especially given the amount of torque compared from a 25 -40




*Solo 25hp 2 stroke around 30mph
*Solo 40hp Tohatsu around 36mph

Now with a jack plate and the right prop..........


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

on mine 4 people yami 40 4stroke runs 29 and thats FULLY loaded


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

> on mine 4 people yami 40 4stroke runs 29 and thats FULLY loaded


What about solo?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

good question ;D If Iam ever on it solo Ill find out


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

Shadowcast ,
   The boat looks great! I love hearing how happy you are with it and all the good things you say about the skiff . I ordered a very similar suv 17 just three days after you did and was hoping to get mine in time to fish your redfly tournament. Mel said mine will not be ready for 4 or 5 weeks, so I will have to fish what I have. After hearing about and seeing your skiff, that will be the longest 4 or 5 weeks I will have suffered through lately.

Fred


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Shadowcast ,
> The boat looks great! I love hearing how happy you are with it and all the good things you say about the skiff .


Thanks Fred! I cannot find one negative thing to say about the skiff. It's great! You will love it. Looking forward to meeting you on the 13th at the RedFly #5 captain's meeting.


----------



## George3 (Sep 11, 2010)

Is that the Reef Runner Model....cuz itz SWEEEET!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Is that the Reef Runner Model....cuz itz SWEEEET!


 Thanks. Oceanside.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

this is a good lookin boat, love the lines, the space, poling sounds good, 

1 question how tippy is it on the poling platform and on the deck? compaired to standing up in a geenoe


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> this is a good lookin boat, love the lines, the space, poling sounds good,
> 
> 1 question     how tippy is it on the poling platform and on the deck?  compaired to standing up in a geenoe


The Copperhead and SUV17 are like an aircraft carrier in comparison.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

I was told yesterday that the suv 17 and geenhoe are about the same when it comes to stability. The suv17 is my first flats boat and only one i've been on so it's hard for me to compare, but it takes a little bit of getting used to. I used the platform for the first time last week along with the stake-it anchor and when other boats came by I sat down, if that tells you anything. But remember, this is my first for trying things out!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info.
I use to go fishing with a friend around Masqueeto Lagoon, Parish park area in Titusville and Melborne, he had a canoe w/ a flat back. We stood up in it and never (got lucky) fell out. 2 fat guys in a canoe fishing 40 yards from a speeding 80 ft yaht. That's funny.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> 1 question     how tippy is it on the poling platform and on the deck?  compaired to standing up in a geenoe


This would be like the Copperhead.....an aircraft carrier. No comparison.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Just got my SUV 17, but I think I can answer for you. 

Never been in one of the Gheenoe LTs but my SUV is waaaaaay less tippy than the Gheenoe Highsider I used to own. I feel completely comfortable on the platform on the SUV, plenty of room, and wasn't even concerned while poling with my little boy running from side to side trying to rock the boat.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Tippy???? Did you guys look at the photos?? In photo 13 he is standing on the platform, balancing a piece of drift wood on his head that have two birds perched on it. No way he could do that in some tippy boat.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Thats awsome, Love the replies. I'm looking forword to completing my 15 ft johnson skiff with a full deck front and rear and a hatch cover where I stand and pilot from. I was real worried about being tippy but hopefully it won't be. Lookin forword to pics of your suv.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Tippy????  Did you guys look at the photos??  In photo 13 he is standing on the platform, balancing a piece of drift wood on his head that have two birds perched on it.  No way he could do that in some tippy boat.


Jim that is the best one yet. ;D


----------

